
Show HN: How to make your own glowing notification cube - achariam
http://achariam.com/prototyping/
======
fweespeech
> After creating the first prototype I realized a number of things. While it
> was cool there wasn’t enough utility to justify creating another one. The
> only way I could have figured that out is by making and using this prototype
> for several months.

I did something similar with LEDs [not a cube, just a board with lights] to
alert on various things before just having the Pi power an old wall mounted
LCD I wasn't using anymore + a dashboard.

It is one of those ideas that is awesome in theory but its really hard to
justify the time/effort beyond "FUN!"

~~~
achariam
Exactly, I agree wholeheartedly. There is a limited amount of granularity you
can get with using colors. Incidentally, I'm also messing around with tiny
displays now. -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5993ylrqmjoegn/screentest.jpg?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5993ylrqmjoegn/screentest.jpg?dl=0)

~~~
comrh
Very cool. What I've been really searching for is a large e-ink display. I'd
love to do a RaspPi powered "cork board".

~~~
achariam
Oh nice, not sure how large you're thinking but if it's under 6 inches you
could probably get one decently cheap from Alibaba(the Chinese Amazon). I
think the larger displays (10 inches+) were only manufactured for special use
cases like the Kindle DX hence the limited availability. Cool idea though!

------
Andrewbass
"If you’re constantly willing to learn and adapt you can make anything."

------
stumpf
This looks like a great first project to get introduced to some basic
electronics, thanks for sharing.

------
tetrapolygon
the design of your website is incredible! a little hard to navigate around
however, how did you build the cube animation in the top?

~~~
inverba
I think the white text against blue background is a rough choice. On the right
monitor and brightness, it's fine; on the wrong one, it's illegible. Text
either needs to be thicker or the color schema needs work.

~~~
abakker
I agree. I like the blueprint theme, but those ultra-thin fonts need to go
away. If there is a potential for your font to render with sections being only
fractions of pixels thick, you get a very illegible result.

